# Im so confused - Lights for 55g



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd like to help my poor plants along and I know a good first step is more light. Can someone point me in the right direction please. I looked at AHsupply and I thought maybe the 2x55w kit for my 55gallon. But! My tank currently has the one long 40w fixture over it so that kit won't fit my fixture. The bulb that is in the fixture right now (came with the tank, used) is a Phillips F40T12. Id like to have some kind of fixture that I can use with 2 glass hoods if thats possible - open top tank is not an option for me. I'm probably making mountains out of molehills here but the whole light thing is very confusing to me. I was thinking maybe enough light for some low-medium light plants.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Do a search for Jebo lights on Ebay. That's where I got a brand new 4 bulb 96w light fixture for a song.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Tina. Btw, can the mounting legs be used with the glass hoods or is it best to just let the fixture rest on the glass top? Yup, I truely have no idea what Im doing! :lol:


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Best to give some space, get those glass tops too hot and they're crack and/or shatter into your tank. Another good reason to give some space is the heat transfer to the tank itself, I have my light several inches about the plastic trim of the tank and it still warms up the water.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok, thanks! I've never used mounting legs before. Do the legs not interfer with how the glass top fits on the tank?

Also.. The retro kits - I see I was wrong when I thought they wouldnt fit *laugh* It looks like the 2X55 comes with 2 reflectors so I guess you would put one on each side of the 48" fixture. Doing it this way would put 1 55w on each side of the tank (I guess?). So when figuring watts per gallon.. would it count as 55 total or 110 (even tho its really 55 over each half)?


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

I've never used legs but, from what everyone says they will not interfere with the glass tops. Currently my lights are hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The legs can sit right on the glass, as they serve to raise the light off the glass by several inches, letting the air circulate below.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

get a shop light and put the single strip in front for looks.
then you'll have 3 - 40w on it and most anything will grow in a 55 with that. But my Stoopid tanks are not the example


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a 48 inch Coralife fixture that has 2 65 watt bulbs over my 55g. It gives you alot of plant choices and you wouldn't have to have CO2. I have the legs and it sits above my glass tops. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks guys! Thats a big help!


----------

